# Opinions on how was this done?



## echo (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi everyone, 1st post here. I have a design I want to try to replicate (to the best of my ability). I think this is water based acrylic paint but I'm not sure. I need to refinish this with automotive polyurethane clear. Also, will the water based acrylic take the automotive polyurethane with no compatibility issues? If not,what type of paint do I need to do this? I'm more interested in the blue scheme. The other just has a closer image of the detail.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Echo.

I think you are probably right about it being acrylic and I'm pretty sure it was done in layers the first being all black. 

I don't know anything about using automotive polyurethane.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

My kingdummmm! I was once known as Airhead back in the 60s & 70s... Up to the 90s. Airbutt to those who liked to yank my chain. 
Yer pic looks like a drybrush of colors, not spray. Simple to do. And yes, as a rule uros will topcoat waterbases so long as they have no water or other solvents or materials which cause probs. Oil bases can have probs.


----------

